# Chick not growing



## meggieO (Jun 26, 2013)

A friend of mine has a bantam chick approximately 6 weeks old. It is about the size of a 2 week old. Fully feathered out and eating and drinking fine. 
I have never seen anything like it! Anyone have any experience with something like this?
Thanks


----------



## CircleT (May 4, 2013)

What breed is it?


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I had this happen. Once he started growing, he grew quickly! Now he's the leader of the pack.


----------



## meggieO (Jun 26, 2013)

I not sure of the breed I just know its s Banty. My friend just got a bunch of chicks from someone. Hopefully she will have s growth spurt. She is a afraid to put it in with the other chickens since its so tiny... Strangest thing I have ever seen


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

meggieO said:


> I not sure of the breed I just know its s Banty. My friend just got a bunch of chicks from someone. Hopefully she will have s growth spurt. She is a afraid to put it in with the other chickens since its so tiny... Strangest thing I have ever seen


We thought my chick who was doing this was a bantam, but he is definitely not. We separated him, and bought him a little friend.


----------



## meggieO (Jun 26, 2013)

Awe... I would have done the same thing LMBO


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

meggieO said:


> Awe... I would have done the same thing LMBO


He was a chirpy little fart until we did! After he had a friend, he was nice and quiet and just kept getting better. Now he and that chicken are still best buds!


----------

